# No Eyelashes



## sugaMAMA (Apr 30, 2009)

Unfortunately my younger sister was BLESSED with the long eye lashes (& dimples!) and I was left with short stubby little ones.. 

SOOO.. I've tried a BILLION different mascaras & curled the hell of of these little things. Right now I'm using L'Oreal's Panoramic Curl, and I wanna try something else. Anybody have any ideas ? Anybody else lacking eye lashes too ? Hahaaa so saddd =(


----------



## starberry28 (Apr 30, 2009)

I've heard good things about the Peter Thomas Roth eyelash growth serum thingie they sell at Sephora.  Super pricey, but it could be worth it.  Have you tried a mascara base like the Shiseido one?  That could give some more oomph too..

If you're looking for some natural false lashes, I would totally go with the Revlon Fantasy Length ones! they are amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  HTH


----------



## sugarbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

maybelline lash stiletto

smashbox bionic mascara

maybelline intense XXL mascara--- this one even has a primer built-in.


----------



## erine1881 (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starberry28* 

 
_I've heard good things about the Peter Thomas Roth eyelash growth serum thingie they sell at Sephora._

 
don't waste your money on this.  it won't increase the length of your lashes.  all the hair on your body (minus your head) has a genetic pre-determined length that you can not change.  no matter how hard you try, or what products you use, you can not increase the length of your lashes.  you can make the appearance of them more noticable, but not the actual length.

try a primer or false lashes.


----------



## kyoto (May 1, 2009)

I can tell you that Lilash works.  My lashes were very thin and not very long at all and this stuff works wonders.  I don't usually try products like this, but it was recommended to me.  Long story short my lashes all filled in and are longer than they've ever been.  It takes a couple of months to fully work, but you won't be sorry.


----------



## madnicole (May 1, 2009)

hey there - I used the Shu Uemura Lash Conditioner, and it really works! I can't tell you whether my lashes actually grew thicker & longer, or if they were coated like a primer as the results didn't seem to wash off with my makeup, however did seem to decrease after a few days/ weeks of not using it!
The best mascara ever is made (for my lashes & in my opinion!) by Bourjois, called Liner Effect - I have used lots and lots (Shu Uemura Volume is also quite good, 2 or 3 from Chanel, Diorshow, Lancome's whole range, Maybelline Lash Stylist + Full & Soft, Mac PlsuhLash, ZoomLash, L'Oreal Lash Architect, and too many more to mention. 
HTH's!
xx


----------



## anita22 (May 1, 2009)

Ahhh I am also quite lacking in the eyelash department, so I share your pain. Mine are really, really short. (Sooo unfair, since my husband has the most beautiful long eyelashes, and being a boy, he couldn't care less!) 

I've found that volume-building mascaras work best for my short lashes - Diorshow is my favourite (original formula - NOT waterproof). If I'm feeling a bit poor then MAC Plushlash is actually a very decent substitute.

I also really recommend false lashes for evening - I've searched for ages to find short falsies that wouldn't look totally unnatural on me. E.L.F. 'Natural' lashes are good, and super cheap as well.


----------



## lolli (May 1, 2009)

julie713 just did a youtube video review on Talika Lipocils.  She had amazing increase in the length and thickness of her lashes in just 28 days.  I was so impressed that I ordered some last night!  I also checked the reviews on MUA and they were mostly positive.

YouTube - Experiment: Longer, Thicker Lashes in 28 Days?

Also my favorite mascara is L'Oreal Voluminous (waterproof).  It makes my lashes appear thicker and longer.  I keep trying other mascaras but they never beat my Voluminous.  The only one that came close was Last Blast but it was a little too clumpy for me.  Plus I got the waterproof verison and it was extremely hard to get off.


----------



## Odette (May 2, 2009)

Try Rimmel's sexy curves mascara. I have had great success with this; I have found that the unusual shape of the wand really helps in getting those really short lashes.  

Make sure to really wiggle the wand at the base of your lashes and then pull the wand through.


----------



## dominichulinda (May 2, 2009)

Try applying castor oil w/ a mascara wand to your lashes at night.

It's pretty cheap and it works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybelline Lash Stiletto






  and 

Rimmel Sexy Curves






 are really good.


----------



## LatteQueen (Sep 5, 2009)

what about that Latisse product? It seems to be working like magic for a lot of folks..but it's a continuance thing with this like Rogaine..stop and hair won't grow.


----------



## LatteQueen (Sep 5, 2009)

wow ..r ur lashes already long w/out the mascara?


----------



## LatteQueen (Sep 5, 2009)

oh yeah and Lilash..This is another product that I heard does wonders on lashes..I've seen the youtube results from LanaIndiana..her lashes look seriously false but they r super super long..


----------



## LatteQueen (Sep 5, 2009)

I do want to try this..have to save mula first..


----------



## brandyslove (Jun 26, 2012)

It is possible to grow eyelashes. Don't give up. I had my eyelashes fully destroyed by extensions ( I had extensions for two years because never had enough eyelashes) . I tried TALIKA,  LATISSE,  LILASH,  REVIATALASH and some other products. I like FYSIKO the.  most because it works and not as expensive as LATISSE. LILASH will give you length and LATISSE will give you both length and fullness. I am so happy I found FYSIKO because it works better than LATISSE and costs $280 per year comparing LATISSE $1080 a year. Plus LATISSE is prescription only so visit doctor every month and a half takes time. Eyelashes are huge investement.... extensions cost $150 to put in and $60 every three weeks. So when you calculate it costs $1200 a year for extensions and in the end your own lashes are ruined. Much better to grow your own eyelashes with FYSIKO and pay $140 for each tube that lasts at least 6 months for me....


----------

